# Don Lino Africa Tembo Cigar Review - Hiking with the Elephant!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I guess Tembo means "elephant" in the language of the Masai tribe. It means a long, flavorful smoke to me. The two black dogs and I hiked with the ...

Read the full review here: Don Lino Africa Tembo Cigar Review - Hiking with the Elephant!


----------

